# Pagani Zonda PS



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I was at Goodwood breakfast club today and Peter Saywell's one-off Zonda was there so I took a couple of shots.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Holy Crap that's nice!

Who's Peter Saywell? Anyone know how much that cost?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Was this to replace his Orange one?

Sounds like a very nice chap.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

beardboy said:


> Holy Crap that's nice!
> 
> Who's Peter Saywell? Anyone know how much that cost?


just googled his name, looks like he is the owner of a business that make plane parts? is this him?

What a breathtaking car :argie:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.gtspirit.com/2009/06/15/pagani-zonda-ps/

http://forum.gtspirit.com/saywell-inernational-supercars-goodwood-t7551.html


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, he's a business man in aircraft parts, his garage is rather tasty with lambos, mercs, porsches etc. All his cars have the private plate AOG which stands for Aircraft On the Ground. The main changes with this car was the re-arranging of the exhausts into a horizontal oval as apposed to the standard circle.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

It was his Koneigsegg they had on Top Gear that The Stig crashed and it was sent off for "modification" and he's also been featured on 5th Gear with a walk around his garage. Last time I saw the Pagani it was orange...


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> Last time I saw the Pagani it was orange...


Yeah, this is his replacement personally customised Zonda with his company logo on the badge.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ugly as sin - just goes to demonstrate, all the money, but not an ounce of taste.
Best part about the rear, is those quad outlets arranged in the 2x2 format.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Have a couple of clients who are very good friends of Peter, was lucky enough to get an invite to one of his charity trackdays at goodwood last year, and got taken for a few hot laps by the man himself in his LP640


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Was this the guy that bought the Maserati MC12 (I think it's that) and crashed it on Fifth Gear?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Have a couple of clients who are very good friends of Peter, was lucky enough to get an invite to one of his charity trackdays at goodwood last year, and got taken for a few hot laps by the man himself in his LP640


Those days are awesome, I love his CLK DTM :argie:


----------

